

Talented Designers Stream Into M.F.A. Video Game Programs - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/01/arts/video-games/talented-designers-stream-into-mfa-video-game-programs.html

======
georgeecollins
As someone who has spent his professional life developing games I have very
mixed feelings about the growth of academic programs for games.

On one hand, teaching is a great late career transition for video game
devlopers. I have a lot of friends who I have worked with over the years who
teach.

On the other hand, it seems like a degree, like getting an MFA in film or
television, where it is unlikely you are going to get a reasonable return on
what you spend. People like to be in school, and they like to study what they
are interested in, so that is fine. But if someone represents this as a good
way to launch a career I am dubious.

